# 2008 allez elite



## anteyeradio (Jan 13, 2008)

Has any one rode one of these, and if you have could you give some feed back on the ride, perfomance and quality of frame and componets, and maybe the weight of the bike.I was thinking about getting one of these and the lbs does not have on in my size.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if it was an '08 that I rode but the framesets are the same between '07 and '08. I wasn't impressed with the ride or handling (didn't inspire confidence) of the bike, but maybe that's because I'm coming from a steel bike.

The brakes were sub par but the rest of the components worked fine. I did notice that when I went over bumps there was a noise coming from (if I had to guess) the headset. A _WHAP!! _ is the best way I can describe it.

Needless to say, this isn't a prime candidate for me to purchase. Sorry if it wasn't what you expected (it wasn't what I expected either), but maybe some other members will have a different take on the bike.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

See if you can pay some extra money and get all 105 components in place of the Tiagra. The US catalog has the Elite as the top end but our Canadian catalog has an Allez Comp as the top end with all 105 and different color scheme for about $1900.


----------



## anteyeradio (Jan 13, 2008)

There is a reason they are not selling a allez comp or expert in the us, if you are going to spend $1900 on a spec. it's not going to be an allez it will be a tarmac or roubaix.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry for posting here, ante.. I didn't realize this was a similar thread to the one you started in bikes, forks..


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

anteyeradio said:


> There is a reason they are not selling a allez comp or expert in the us, if you are going to spend $1900 on a spec. it's not going to be an allez it will be a tarmac or roubaix.


True. But if you want to stick with Aluminium then upgrading the Tiagra stuff would be a good option.


----------

